# Bucks and Does



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Buddy called last night and wanted to meet and run the dog, chasing a few cottontails today.
Went to Deer Creek State Park area.
Didn't do very well on the bunnies but saw two nice bucks chasing does out in the middle of two different mowed fields.
One buck was about a 130. He was running a doe very hard all over the field and she didn't want any part of him. 
The other was a real stud. Buddy and I both guessed him to be a good 170. We were able to watch him for a long time as the doe he was hanging with was busy trying to eat corn. He stayed anywhere from 10-15' away from her at all times. I'd say she is very close to accepting him cause she really wasn't making any attempt to run hard away from him when he would get close. She would just slowly walk a few feet from him and start grazing again.
Anyway, he was one big, massive deer and the sun lit his very wide, long beamed rack up like a spotlight.
A beautiful animal for sure...largest I've seen in a few years.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I saw a doe being bred yesterday, 2pm in the middle of a cut corn field. Was that stud on public grounds?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I saw a doe being bred yesterday, 2pm in the middle of a cut corn field. Was that stud on public grounds?


That's cool that you saw the actual breeding yesterday. Not too many people can say they've seen that. 

Yes it was! Both of them.
The smaller buck/doe we saw at about 0900 off 207.
The big boy/doe at about 1130 off of Deer Creek Rd. just North East of Crownover Mill Rd. We were driving over to the lodge to pick up another Hunter and saw them while driving. We sped up to pick up the other Hunter so he could see it as well. Hunter followed us back to that spot in his truck. Got to the spot, pulled over, jumped out of the truck all excited pointing at the deer. Hunter said he had seen them on his way to the lodge also before he met us. He said he had pulled over and watched them as well.
As we were watching, the doe slowly browsed her way over to the edge of a small patch of woods and finally walked out of sight with buck in tow.
That means that buck and doe had to be out there at least a good 30-45mins in the wide open at 1130 in the afternoon.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

fastwater said:


> That's cool that you saw the actual breeding yesterday. Not too many people can say they've seen that.
> 
> Yes it was! Both of them.
> The smaller buck/doe we saw at about 0900 off 207.
> ...


First time I've ever seen it in the wild, I pointed them out to my lady and gave her a little nudge


----------

